# Meet up Alexandria for Timeshare fans



## Railman83 (Jun 2, 2018)

Started a timeshare “meet up” group because my friends are tired of hearing about it the joys of timeshares, so was looking for like minded fanatics.

Anyway I posted in Wyndham section since I am holding the first meeting in a two bedroom Presidential...if no interest i will just enjoy the weekend in Alexandria.

Anyway, while I want to get the word out, I didn’t want to bomb every thread because that is really tacky. If you have any suggestions or could place in newsletter or just spread your TugBrian goodness over it, that would be appreciated.

Doing the math, estimating the number of folks in the area, and those that would have interest and of those, the ones that are both free and motivated enough to show up or even email, I might well get zero interest. Worth a shot and I’m local to Northern VA and had points to burn so worth a shot.

Thoughts?


----------



## amycurl (Jun 2, 2018)

I think one-time meet-ups, like the one that happens in Orlando in January, would be fun. Alas, I am too far away from Alexandria to participate. But having officially-branded "TugBBS Meet-Ups" across the country would be a neat way to spread the brand and the knowledge of the boards to newbies (just a thought, Brian!)


----------



## Avislo (Jun 3, 2018)

And, maybe take after Wyndham and do a pod-cast for people that cannot attend in person.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 3, 2018)

1st event like that we attended was at Wyndham Old Town in Alexandria VA, way back in 2003 or so, shortly after we took our initial timeshare plunge.  Marty Giggard put it on.  Will be great to do it again at that location.

Date & time ?

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Railman83 (Jun 3, 2018)

amycurl said:


> I think one-time meet-ups, like the one that happens in Orlando in January, would be fun. Alas, I am too far away from Alexandria to participate. But having officially-branded "TugBBS Meet-Ups" across the country would be a neat way to spread the brand and the knowledge of the boards to newbies (just a thought, Brian!)[/QUOTE





AwayWeGo said:


> 1st event like that we attended was at Wyndham Old Town in Alexandria VA, way back in 2003 or so, shortly after we took our initial timeshare plunge.  Marty Giggard put it on.  Will be great to do it again at that location.
> 
> Date & time ?
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


So I have a 2br Presidential at Old Town the week of July 6-8.   Big week for DC and Alexandria.   I was figuring Friday July 6, 6-9 pm and maybe provide pizza and refreshments if I got any interest.

If you want to do this email me railman83@yahoo.com and ill advise if I get critical mass (5 or more people).   If so I will email with room number and a path that bypasses the sales guys.

My thinking is that my family and friends are getting tired of hearing about timeshares and I need to meet up with some like minded timeshare fans to talk tips and tricks, resort reviews and maybe find someone to free swap with.


----------



## PamMo (Jun 3, 2018)

We just left Alexandria, so can't make it this time around, but I think it's a great idea - and generous of you to offer to host it!


----------



## needhelp (Jun 8, 2018)

What would be the agenda?
The resort is sold out for the weekend, so we would have to drive just for the meet-up


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 8, 2018)

Railman83 said:


> Friday July 6, 6-9 pm


The Chief Of Staff & I are planning on attending -- will be a re-enactment of our very 1st TUG-style social event held at that very same resort not long after we took our earliest timeshare plunge. 

What's the unit number where the event will be held ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Railman83 (Jun 8, 2018)

That’s the thing, I have a 2br Presidential but won’t have a unit number until I check in.   I can pm people but handier to have contact info.


----------



## taterhed (Jun 8, 2018)

for the record.......I would definitely PM any specific information (Room #, Names) just to make sure you know who is getting the info.  Lot's of eyes on this board.

I would love to come....not sure, but I may be working then.  Otherwise, it might work!  I'll check back....


----------



## crowmg (Jun 9, 2018)

Wish we could be there as we're just a little south of you in Richmond, VA.  July is a busy month for us.  Already have vacations planned.  Good luck and thanks for planning this.  I hope it is a big success.


----------



## Railman83 (Jun 9, 2018)

For those not on Wyndham thread this is July 6 from 6-9 pm at Wyndham Old Town.  Please pm if you are interested


----------



## dms11 (Jun 9, 2018)

Railman83 said:


> So I have a 2br Presidential at Old Town the week of July 6-8.   Big week for DC and Alexandria.   I was figuring Friday July 6, 6-9 pm and maybe provide pizza and refreshments if I got any interest.
> 
> If you want to do this email me railman83@yahoo.com and ill advise if I get critical mass (5 or more people).   If so I will email with room number and a path that bypasses the sales guys.
> 
> My thinking is that my family and friends are getting tired of hearing about timeshares and I need to meet up with some like minded timeshare fans to talk tips and tricks, resort reviews and maybe find someone to free swap with.




I live in Alexandria and would definitely be interested.  Not that it should matter, but I am a Vistana owner, not Wyndham.  It might be good to compare notes.


----------



## silentg (Jun 9, 2018)

The one we attended was in Orlando at Golden Corral. If you get a group together you could go to a place similar or to a Golden Corral in the area. That way you can enjoy conversations without being the hostess. It’s sound fun either way. We don’t live near or are going to Virginia until next year.
Let us know how it goes.
Silentg


----------



## glostar (Jun 9, 2018)

Railman83 said:


> Started a timeshare “meet up” group because my friends are tired of hearing about it the joys of timeshares, so was looking for like minded fanatics.
> 
> Anyway I posted in Wyndham section since I am holding the first meeting in a two bedroom Presidential...if no interest i will just enjoy the weekend in Alexandria.
> 
> ...





Railman83 said:


> Started a timeshare “meet up” group because my friends are tired of hearing about it the joys of timeshares, so was looking for like minded fanatics.
> 
> Anyway I posted in Wyndham section since I am holding the first meeting in a two bedroom Presidential...if no interest i will just enjoy the weekend in Alexandria.
> 
> ...



I am interested. I have stayed many times at Wyndham Alexandria and National Harbor. I own at Williamsburg - Kingsgate.


----------



## Triceragweeb (Jun 10, 2018)

I live in Richmond and own 10 days of Vistana and 1Marriott week. Would be interested.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 10, 2018)

silentg said:


> The one we attended was in Orlando at Golden Corral.


Before Golden Corral, there was a forerunner Orlando event held at Marty Giggard's nice 2BR unit at Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort 1 time.  People had such a nice time that the event was annualized at Golden Corral.  

The Chief Of Staff & I have been there just about every year, although we missed January 2016 when I was laid up in the hospital for hip replacement surgery.  

It will be great having an Alexandria VA reprise.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## silentg (Jun 10, 2018)

It was nice meeting you Alan and your Wife in January Alan!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 10, 2018)

silentg said:


> It was nice meeting you Alan and your Wife in January Alan!


Likewise ! 

Getting together with TUG friends is always a highlight of our January timeshare vacations. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Railman83 (Jun 12, 2018)

Hard to figure from the screen names who has emailed or pm’d me and who just indicated they will go by posting.   

I have 10 confirms by email and if you want to come I need you to email or pm me so I can send out the room info directly and. Securely.


----------

